# Underwater lights



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone know for certain that it's legal to use underwater lights for fishing here in Michigan? I looked through the guide and couldn't find anything.


----------



## little e (Feb 17, 2005)

people use them all the time for smelt fishing. I have 2 myself.


----------



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, and I've fished with people that have them too, but are they legal??? Before I buy one and use it myself I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

In ohio you can use underwater or floating lights. We use them alot in the summer for crappie. Simply put a 12 volt car headlight bulb in an old styrofoam bucket, wedge it in good and hook light up while fishing. Draws plankton, which in turn, draws baitfish, which in turn, well you know the rest. While we were fishing last year in Mi., had a GW check us out after dark, we had 4 lights below the ice, all he said was that's pretty, had about 50' circle lit up pretty good. We us the submersible type and a car battery, works good. Mike


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

up here in gods country we call it jack lighting, we use bright lights through the ice to spear herring at night and in the summer we have lights set up that clamp to the boat and we drift around and spear whitefish, I have been check a few times by diffrent co's and they want to come along when there off duty, while spearing fish with lights the only thing I had a co tell me was that it wasnt leagle to spear whitefish in november, i would say its leagle but I am sure jwicklund will tell us right from wrong any time soon...


----------



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

It seems like everybody's done it but no-one knows if it's legal.
It also would have been nice to know that this post got moved, there's no notification given to the sender when it does........


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It is legal.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

use lights all the time white fish spearing. take an old tire cap and sodier on some car tail light bulbs hook it up to the marine battery and light it up baby! 
you mount the hub cap to the bow of the boat and move real slow over the sand bars and turn it on and make damn sure that it's a whitefish 
***********not a pike*********** and hev hoo with the spear. lots of fun but not many fish, due to the fact your in 8 feet of water usually when you see the whities. and man are they fast getting out of there.


----------



## JIMMYRAVEN (Feb 3, 2007)

I was wondering if their are rules as to how many lights (like 2 head lights floating and one about 15 ft below) or a string of leds: I was thinking of making up a rope of LEDs and attach them to my dip net for smelt. They say certain green lights atract fish. Could add blinkers and different colors and add a switch or 2.??? Is there a limit? Could I have 20 car lights floating by my boat?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No laws pertaining to that type of thing. Sure is going to be bright arount your boat.


----------

